# Fiat or Swift - Spare Bulb Kit



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Whilst towing abroad in the past, I've always carried a spare bulb kit in the car to satisfy legislation and I've always been able to pick up a kit from respective dealers of the cars I was using.

This is probably a really blond question, but will I need to go to Fiat or Swift to put together a spare bulb kit ?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a small plastic box containing assorted bulbs gathered over the years.
If ever a bulb blows and I haven't got a replacement I buy two and put the spare in the box.
Many years ago I can remember buying a box of spares for a particular car, however the first one that blew wasn't in the kit!!!
Lesson learnt :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Fiat - Swift have nothing to do with the mechanical bits (assuming it is the vehicle bulbs you are on about, not the habitation bulbs) and anyway why even go to Fiat?

All the bulbs you need should be listed in the handbook (they are in mine) so any good motor parts/online shop should be able to supply them.

E.G.
http://www.powerbulbs.com/bulb_finder.asp *

Where you can specify your vehicle for a list of what is needed.

A main dealer is the last place I'd go for things like bulbs (unless you are really flush with cash) as they will really charge top dollar.

* Other online shops are available


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Most of our interior bulbs come from ASDA Cheap as chips Any car spares shop will have vehicle bulbs.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

See !

I wasn't joking when I said it was a blonde question.

Sorted now and I'm off to the cheap bulb shop  


Thanks for your quick replies.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Blizzard said:


> Sorted now and I'm off to the cheap bulb shop
> 
> Thanks for your quick replies.


But don't buy "cheap" bulbs, buy the good brands but not at main dealer prices. Some cheap bulbs are just that "cheap" and don't last very long.

Try to buy known brands like Phillips, Osram etc.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

halfords will do a bulb kit that covers most cars and vans as they are mostly the same as long as its 12v


----------

